# Removing Noisy Blinds



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Want to remove and replace noisy blinds. See that many have used roll up shades. When I remove the existing blinds the screw holes left behind do not match up with the new attachments for the new shades. Sooo, I guess I'll have to get my drill out. Anyone know if there's a beam I need/will/should hit, or just put a hole through the wallboard and attach new hardware? Anyone have problems with new shades pulling out of the wall? Thanks All.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pull down shade is your best option (IMHO). You can get them at Home Depot / Lowes for under $10.

Here is what mine looks like.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I put simple, rollup vinyl shades in both windows of the bed slide and the window at the head of the bed in the front of our 23RS. I drilled holes to accomodate the screws that came with the shade hardware and they have worked fine. I used the light blocking type. They are cheap, durable and quiet. I intend to replace the mini blinds over the couch and dinette with day-night pleated shades. But that's a project for another day.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like merlotman said, I just used the small screws that came with the hardware for the shades. Drill a hole, a wee bit smaller in diameter the the screw shaft, and screw it in. Don't use a power driver to drive the screws, use the good old fashioned hand operated type. Too much torque, and you can the hole that you drilled useless.

Tim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

When you remove screws that are in the window frame or in metal, be careful not to get a metal shaving in your eye.....







.... voice of experience....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I removed the blinds and made a fabric and velcro window cover. (see my gallery)

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pull down shade is your best option (IMHO). You can get them at Home Depot / Lowes for under $10.
> 
> Here is what mine looks like.
> 
> ...


Looks Good Jim








That is on my list to do also

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Pull down cloth shades. Look for sales at Lowe's or Home Depot. The sizes needed for the Outback are not generally popular for houses and they tend to go on sale. We replaced 6 of the blinds in our trailer and need to find 2 more.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Another option is curtains. It was easy for us as I sew. If you or DW sews, or you know someone who does, just take the valances off, and reuse the rods.

Rita


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I cannot wait until April.....Modding will start again









Blinds already on the shopping list.

Thor


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

This one is on the top of my list also. The darn metal blinds make too much noise when bumped.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Heh, I think this is #1 on my list after our first weekend out. They're not only noisy, but the kids have destroyed a couple of them already!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Heh, I think this is #1 on my list after our first weekend out. They're not only noisy, but the kids have destroyed a couple of them already!
> [snapback]92686[/snapback]​


I would place any blame on the kids for that. The blinds are by far the worst I've ever seen. Just by looking at them funny, they tend to bend and get all twist.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Something I learned when I did mine, go for the room darkening shade not the cheaper ones. The sun can get really bright in the morning for the person sleeping next to it. One of the first mods I did was getting rid of the mini-blinds on the pull out bed.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Replacing the mini-blinds over all the beds is one of the first things I plan on doing in the camper.

I went to Wal-Mart and Lowes last night in my first trip (of many, I'm sure) to pick things up for the camper. Wal-mart had NOTHING for the windows and Lowes only had the vinyl pull down shades. I'll get the vinyl if I have to, but I'd prefer the cloth ones you all are talking about.

I'm guessing these shades would be right next to the vinyl shades? 
Do the cloth shades block out enough light?
Can they be cut to size too?
How much bigger than the window did you get the shades cut - to block out the maximum amount of sunlight?

I have measurements of the windows from the outside edges, but I didn't measure how much room I have inside the valances.
Window over queen bed measured 49"w x 23"h
Windows over the bunks (times 2) measured 31"w x 24" h and 31"w x 17.5"h

I'm heading to Home Depot today - hopefully, I'll have better luck finding those cloth blinds.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Home Depot has cut-to-fit's, but ony the standard ones - not the blackout's. I'm going to see if they can order the blackouts in custom widths, I assume they can.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

A little spendy but i replaced all of mine with Day/Night shades from camping world. the price is a little high but there great , full light.filtered or room darkening.

jim


----------



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

merlotman said:


> I put simple, rollup vinyl shades in both windows of the bed slide and the window at the head of the bed in the front of our 23RS. I drilled holes to accomodate the screws that came with the shade hardware and they have worked fine. I used the light blocking type. They are cheap, durable and quiet. I intend to replace the mini blinds over the couch and dinette with day-night pleated shades. But that's a project for another day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got rollup vinyl cut-to-size shades, the same width as the v-blinds I'm removing in the slide out. On tapping in the holes for the screws, I seem to be right on top of a dad-blamed metal beam of some sort, and can't get the screw to go in - even tried shorter screws. How did you get yours up with no such problem? I'm sure not a mod king, but I should be able to hang blinds!!!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We got the room darkening, cut to fit blinds at Home Depot. Must have been lucky, didn't hit any studs.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Either pre-drill the hole with a bit that is a little smaller then the screw shaft, or see if you can get a few self drilling sheet metal screws of a similar size to the screws your using.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

7heaven said:


> We got the room darkening, cut to fit blinds at Home Depot. Must have been lucky, didn't hit any studs.
> [snapback]94402[/snapback]​


Thats cool 7heaven
What do they run about at homedepot
I got to get rid of these darn things

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I know we have discussed this subject before, but we really still have not had any problems with the blinds being noisy. I just pull them up a few inches to clear our feet, and they are fine.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I know we have discussed this subject before, but we really still have not had any problems with the blinds being noisy. I just pull them up a few inches to clear our feet, and they are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the kids blinds? I think our kids actaully wrestle with the blinds during the night. I will be changing their out as soon as I can get the Outback out of my parents property.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would love to change them all, I hate those metal blinds









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine are great. Had them cut to size, they are darkening kind...yet look nice.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Mine are great. Had them cut to size, they are darkening kind...yet look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look great Jolly where may I ask did you get them?
And what do they run about?

don


----------

